# BLS Bike Medic



## Bosco836 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello, 

We are going to be implementing a BLS Bike Medic Team in light of a large upcoming festival at the end of August.  A sponsor has recently donated several R&B 1306 bags that we plan to use as mini-trauma bags.  (Additional bags will be needed/purchased for O2/AED). In addition to having several bike medic units, there will also be a fully stocked ambulance on site. 

My question is, realistically speaking, what supplies should be carried in these bike bags?

My thoughts are as follows:

Pocket Mask - 1
Nitrile Gloves - Assorted pairs/sizes
4*4s - 25
3' Roller Bandage - 3
1' Tape - 1
2' Tape - 1 
AB Pads - 2
Ice Packs - 2
Triangular Bandages - 4 
Sting Stop Pads - 25
BZK Pads - 25 
500mL Sterile Water - 1
250mL Sterile Water - 1 
Bandaids - Assorted Sizies
Emergency Mylar Blanket - 1 
QuickSplint/Padded Aluminum Splint - 1 
Hand Sanitizer - 1 
BP Cuff - 1 (Adult)
Stethoscope - 1 
OPAs - 1 Set 


Is there anything else that you can think of that should be added to these kits?  

Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2010)

For events my SAR team would run BLS bike medics. It's good if you can have pairs. Make sure each bike has a good repair kit. We'd also have one person carry an AED.


----------



## Bosco836 (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah.  I think the plan is to have riders ride in pairs with one carrying the trauma supplies, the other carrying O2/AED.  I will look into equipping our bike unit with a repair kit as well, as per your suggestion. 

Many thanks!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 3, 2010)

I would put more ice packs and bandaids, since those are the supplies that actually get used in abudance at events like these. 

In addition, something like baby wipes to clean the dirt from hands prior to using hand sanitizer.


----------



## Bosco836 (Jul 3, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> I would put more ice packs and bandaids, since those are the supplies that actually get used in abudance at events like these.
> 
> In addition, something like baby wipes to clean the dirt from hands prior to using hand sanitizer.




Many thanks. I'll try to see if we can add a few more icepacks/bandaids. I have yet to actually see these bags - I'm hoping everything will fit.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like you got it pretty much covered


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 9, 2010)

Only thing I can add is seeing if you can get a bike medic course. While it may sound silly, as with any operation there are inherent risks and ways of mitigating those risks provided you get the proper training.

Wear proper safety gear as you never know when you may take a tumble.


----------



## Bosco836 (Jul 9, 2010)

We will definitely be partaking in a Bike Medic course.  One of our medic's is actually in the process of becoming a Bike Medic instructor as we speak.  

In regards to safety gear, each member will be issued (and required to wear) a bicycle helmet.  

Thanks for your input!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 12, 2010)

I would add sub Q Eppie, along with a glucometer and strips if thats BLS in your area. I would also double your ice packs if you have room. Also trauma shears, pupil pen, and if you have any kind of small manual portable suction unit.


----------



## Bosco836 (Jul 12, 2010)

schulz said:


> I would add sub Q Eppie, along with a glucometer and strips if thats BLS in your area. I would also double your ice packs if you have room. Also trauma shears, pupil pen, and if you have any kind of small manual portable suction unit.




Thanks for your suggestions.  We are currently in the process of obtaining symptom relief certification, which includes epi and glucometry, along with 5 or 6 other SR drugs.  Once all of our i's are dotted and our t's crossed, we will definitely be adding those to the kit. 

Re: pen lights and shears, these items are already in the kit.  I must have inadvertently omitted them while compiling the list; however, appreciate the suggestion none the less. 

I'd like to put a Res-Q-Vac suction device in; although, given the size of the bag, along with its current contents, it might be a bit of a tight squeeze.  However, in the event of an emergency where such a device was required, hopefully the ambulance won't be too far behind us.  

Once again, thanks to everyone for all your input.  Any other additional suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 12, 2010)

You may already have these but cloth-like knuckle bandaids are the best. They are truly my favorite after working at the amusement park where my title should be Bandaid Princess instead of EMT-B. They're great for getting weird spots like elbows, knees, between toes, chins, etc. 

Also love those little pink sterile NS bullets. They're great for flushing stuff out of people's eyes. 

Emesis bags are nice too. I wish I had one the other night in my little messenger bag while working a concert... for a girl who was puking all over herself and others. The commercial emesis bags are nice (love our biohoops with that hook and zip tie) but any old bag will do of course. 

I've had many people grateful for my having hydrogen peroxide on hand for their clothes. A nosebleed won't ruin your day out at the festival... walking around looking like an axe murderer will.


----------



## Bosco836 (Jul 12, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> You may already have these but cloth-like knuckle bandaids are the best. They are truly my favorite after working at the amusement park where my title should be Bandaid Princess instead of EMT-B. They're great for getting weird spots like elbows, knees, between toes, chins, etc.



I couldn't agree more.  Cloth knuckle bandages have to be one of the most - if not the most - versatile (and useful) bandages around for treating minor cuts/scrapes/etc. 



LucidResq said:


> Also love those little pink sterile NS bullets. They're great for flushing stuff out of people's eyes.



We might have to look into getting some of these.  As of right now, we are currently using sterile ns w/ eyecups for the odd time someone needs their eye(s) flushed. 




LucidResq said:


> Emesis bags are nice too. I wish I had one the other night in my little messenger bag while working a concert... for a girl who was puking all over herself and others. The commercial emesis bags are nice (love our biohoops with that hook and zip tie) but any old bag will do of course.



Never even thought of that.  It might be worthwhile to throw one or two in each bike bag, especially considering how cheap they are, relatively speaking. 


Many thanks.


----------



## Jon (Aug 6, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Only thing I can add is seeing if you can get a bike medic course. While it may sound silly, as with any operation there are inherent risks and ways of mitigating those risks provided you get the proper training.
> 
> Wear proper safety gear as you never know when you may take a tumble.



 And watch out for those stairs.


----------



## webster44 (Aug 10, 2010)

Be sure to get a good kickstand. The ones we have on our bikes have two arms that kick out and lifts the front wheel off the ground. Otherwise with all the weight your bike will fall over.


----------



## jroyster06 (Aug 18, 2010)

Depending on how large the festival is and how far away the Ambulance will be to any part of the festival, i would conisder a pedi and adult c-collar in each bag. It will be one of those things that may not be needed but it doesnt take up much space if you have the flat ones.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 21, 2010)

Jon said:


> And watch out for those stairs.



Jump the stairs!!!  And people love wheelies!

I second the C-collars if they can fit and are flat.


----------

